# Just When You Think Dish Got It Right 216 vs. 218



## pncb (Jul 4, 2005)

After long suffering (1 1/2 years) with the 921 along comes 216 and 95% of my problems were fixed especially the format button. The bugs that I experienced in 216 I could live with. But no, Dish in mind boggling time releases 218 and I've got back the format issue again, not to mention not recording a scheduled event.

Way to go DISH!


----------



## sharond999 (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree, I thought 217 was pretty good, but am having new problems with 218. 216 didn't stay long enough on my set to give an opinion one way or the other. I had two timers set for the same channel in back to back programs; instead of firing two seperate timers as expected, I ended up with one long recording filed under one title--anybody else had this happen? I don't think I've had any unfired timer issues.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a raw deal and as I saw in another thread, how is it that each release affects different people SO differently? Besides the fact that my 921 died right after downloading 216, very quickly replaced by DISH I should add, 218 seems to be working great for me. What is the deal with this? Imagine what it would be like if each model car you knew of acted so differently! Either way, I'm still sorry for those that comes so close to a "stable" system and then boom, the fix blows ya up


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I thought 217 was pretty good


  My 921 went from 216 to 218. When was 217 released? I was wondering what happened to 217, I assumed that it didn't pass beta testing.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

L217 was never released to the public.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

sharond999 said:


> I agree, I thought 217 was pretty good, but am having new problems with 218. 216 didn't stay long enough on my set to give an opinion one way or the other. I had two timers set for the same channel in back to back programs; instead of firing two seperate timers as expected, I ended up with one long recording filed under one title--anybody else had this happen? I don't think I've had any unfired timer issues.


I experienced the exact same problem


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Rodsman said:


> That is a raw deal and as I saw in another thread, how is it that each release affects different people SO differently? Besides the fact that my 921 died right after downloading 216, very quickly replaced by DISH I should add, 218 seems to be working great for me. What is the deal with this? Imagine what it would be like if each model car you knew of acted so differently! Either way, I'm still sorry for those that comes so close to a "stable" system and then boom, the fix blows ya up


I don't get it either....is the hardware so different from box to box that the same software affects so many different people where one is fixed and another gets broken when they install the same software.

WHY...? does anyone know..? I am a software engineer and I know that all PCs are different, because people install different software and hardware, but this is not the case with this boxes, they come off the box apparently with the same hardware and everyone gets to the same level of software within a short period. So why are people experiencing problems such as OTA not available, they upgrade and the problem is fixed for them, but then it breaks others.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

The fix for the format may have been what broke scaling when switching between sd/hd. The format isn't working as it should for me now but at least I can go hd to ad or vise vursa w/o rebooting


----------



## robkunz (Jun 8, 2005)

Since I got L218 I have no sound on any OTA digital channel. I called Dish two days ago and was told they had no record of this problem. Then I was told that I would receive a call from them in 1-2 days to try to address the problem. I am still waiting for the call.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Did you rescan your OTA channels? Did you check to make sure all of your conenctions are still good, and that it's not a local station problem? Did you reboot?

If yes to all of the above, email me your name, phone number, 921 receiver CAID, smartcard ID number, and the problem you're having, and I'll get it to the 921 support team who will call you back.


----------



## robkunz (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, I rebooted (twice) and rescanned my OTA channels. Nothing has changed with my connections. The problem is only with OTA digitals, not analog OTA or satellite, and the problem started after I got L218.

I called Dish again last night and spoke to the same person, Amy. She said she would give my information to her supervisor and that I would get a call by Saturday. She said her other supervisor did not have time to get to my issue yet.

I'll email you the info if I don't hear from them by tomorrow.

Thanks for your help!
Rob


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rob, if you wait until tomorrow, the earlist you'll hear back from them is Tuesday...


----------



## pncb (Jul 4, 2005)

Rodsman said:


> That is a raw deal and as I saw in another thread, how is it that each release affects different people SO differently? Besides the fact that my 921 died right after downloading 216, very quickly replaced by DISH I should add, 218 seems to be working great for me. What is the deal with this? Imagine what it would be like if each model car you knew of acted so differently! Either way, I'm still sorry for those that comes so close to a "stable" system and then boom, the fix blows ya up


The problem reflects days of old when certain computer makers not only went for the cheapest parts they could find to build PCs but parts would be from different vendors for the same models built weeks apart. Hence, bugs and fixes were rampant. The result was one's fix was another man's problem. Those companies went by the wayside, in fact, some were sued over the quality of their merchandise.

Not all chips are created equal!!


----------

